# Is this bow any good?



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

no not at all


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

a couple of questions

1.) how do you plan on using it

2.) how old are you or the person your buying it for

Whether that is a good bow or not depends entirely on who is using it and for what purpose. If I wanted to buy that bow for me to use it would be useless for what I would want to do with it (compete in target shoots such as 3d and spots) but that bow might be perfect for a much younger person just starting out.


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

This totally depends on what you want it for. How old are you, and what are you wanting to use it for, technically what robinhooder said.


----------



## Shawnzx (Aug 3, 2010)

Nope, it's a piece of junk. My friend owns one, and eventually took it back and bought a real bow.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

yea, but how old was your friend and what did he try to use it for?


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

To teach my friends how to shoot since their always wanting to shoot my bows.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

how old are they?


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

13-15 but they suck at shooting any bow


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

how strong are they?


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

it's 20 pounds, that isn't much but it should be O.k


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'd just find an old recurve or something like that to teach friends how to shoot but I guess it would be okay since its the same thing.


----------

